# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  حديث عن انشقاقات في حزب الوسط الإسلامي وأنه قيد التصفية

## ادارة المنتدى

يشاع بحسب المعلومات المتواردة بأن حزب الوسط الإسلامي يعاني انشقاقات وخلافات داخلية تكاد تعصف به، وبخاصة عقب الإنتخابات الأخيرة التي جرت لمكتب الشورى وقيادة الحزب. ويعتبر حزب الوسط الإسلامي أكبر حزب وسطي في الأردن، ويتوقع أن تسفر الخلافات الداخلية فيه إلى انشقاق آخر يكون الرابع من نوعه ضمن قائمة الإنشقاقات التي تعرض لها الحزب منذ تأسيسه. وبحسب المعلومات المتواردة فإن الحزب "قيد التصفية"؛ ويأتي ذلك بعد الحديث عما وصف بـ بوجود "الشللية والمصلحية" المسيطرة على رموزه نقلا عن ما ورد على لسان قيادات سابقة للحزب.يذكر أن 7 من أعضاء المكتب السياسي لحزب الوسط الإسلامي قدموا استقالتهم أواخر  تموز الماضي احتجاجا على تصريح أدلى به فايز الربيع عن وجود هيمنة وشللية داخل الحزب، والمستقيلون هم ( د. محمد القضاة، بسام أبو النصر الناطق الإعلامي، هيثم العمايرة، د. هايل داود، د. محمد الخطيب، عبد الله الرقاد، مروان الفاعوري).  وقد انتخب المكتب السياسي لحزب الوسط الإسلامي د. هايل الدواد أستاذ الفقه وأصوله في كلية الشريعة بالجامعة الأردنية أمينا عاما للحزب خلال جلسة عقدت الاثنين.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

